# Krog Street Graffiti...



## AtlPikMan (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## twozero (Mar 25, 2009)

i love good graffiti, and especially huge murals. the colors pop so well.


----------



## KylePeterson (Mar 25, 2009)

I really like the first one!


----------



## woojiebear (Mar 25, 2009)

graffiti is rad to take pics of - i just love the first one! great contrasting and colours


----------



## AtlPikMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the Compliments Guys. I too like Graffiti. Theres more to view on my Flikr AtlPikMan3's photosets on Flickr I have more to Process.


----------



## boogschd (Mar 25, 2009)

:love:


----------



## polymoog (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice, that first one is excellent


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 26, 2009)

nice...im also a fan of graffiti.
that first one is great.
the art in the second one is mediocre, but nice shot none the less.


----------



## den9 (Mar 26, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## Daki_One (Mar 26, 2009)

niceeeee. HDR??


----------



## SpaceNut (Mar 28, 2009)

I think this is "art". Nice job!


----------



## AtlPikMan (Mar 29, 2009)

Daki_One said:


> niceeeee. HDR??


 
Yes #1 & #2 are...


----------



## Phil Tompson (Apr 4, 2009)

Kinda odd to use law breaking as art... but it works for me.  I really like the first one.


----------

